# Kodak Junior 620



## Meysha (Jun 25, 2008)

I just got a Kodak Junior 620. Found it on the farm in Mareeba.

So I just hacked down a roll of 120 film so it fits into the body and I'll post up some pictures when I finish and develop the roll in about a week.

It's my first folding camera so I'm rather excited!


----------



## Mitica100 (Jun 25, 2008)

Have fun with it! Built almost 70 years ago, these cameras still keep going.


----------



## Meysha (Jun 25, 2008)

I can't figure out how to get the B or T settings to work.

When on that setting it still fires at about the same as the 1/75 setting.

Any ideas?


----------



## Mitica100 (Jun 25, 2008)

Hmm... It sounds like the shutter misfires. I would try to dry-fire the shutter (firing the shutter with no film) many times on each speed, starting with the fastest. Do about 20-30 of them on highest speed and then work your way down to the slower speeds, B and T. If it still does it, it might need cleaning, which you could do by yourself if you're willing to try it. Let me know and I'll show you how.


----------

